
New Scientist calls for the end of the scholarly publishing industry - PretzelFisch
https://boingboing.net/2018/11/25/enlightenment-v-alchemy.html
======
brownbat
Original article: [https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24032052-900-time-
to-...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24032052-900-time-to-break-
academic-publishings-stranglehold-on-research/)

Submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18523847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18523847)

~~~
dang
Ok, we merged this thread into that one and put it in the second-chance queue
(described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)).
Thanks!

